# EPAK Saves Soldiers life!



## teej (Dec 18, 2005)

Just heard of a SGT who studied a little EPAK before being deployed to Iraq. He was a yellow belt. Being attacked from behind by an insurgent, he did a variation of Spreading Branch and Scrapping Hoof getting the insurgent off him, then he was able to shoot his attacker. :mp5: 

Now this is an EPAK section, so lets hear from others if you know of any actual situations envolving any US troops having to use EPAK kenpo while serving in Iraq or Afganistan. [I am sure other arts have been used, but please start a thread in your appropriate sections to recount your story.]

Here I am asking strictly for actual stories of EPAK having been used in our current military situation. Thank you.

God bless our military and their families!
Teej


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 18, 2005)

I've had an ongoing thought in me noggin about the effectiveness of MA given the current standards of warfare.  This story shed some much needed light on that thought.  Thank you for posting it.

Bless or soldiers truly.


----------



## teej (Dec 23, 2005)

OK, I see that no one else has heard of Kenpo being used elsewhere in Iraq. So in an attempt to keep this thread alive, does anyone know where and how Kenpo was used in any other military conflict by a US soldier?

I heard one story, maybe Doc knows of this. This dealt with a soldier in Vietnam. I was told that this soldier came back and thanked Mr. Parker. Durning a fight he used the cover step to turn around and he was grazed by a bayonet. He believed that if he hadn't been trained to use the cover step, he would have turned directly into the bayonet possibly being killed instead of being grazed. [i hope i recalled this story correctly]

So how about it. Did this jog any memories of military use of Kenpo?

Yours in Kenpo,
Teej


----------



## Ray (Dec 23, 2005)

teej said:
			
		

> I heard one story, maybe Doc knows of this. This dealt with a soldier in Vietnam. I was told that this soldier came back and thanked Mr. Parker. Durning a fight he used the cover step to turn around and he was grazed by a bayonet. He believed that if he hadn't been trained to use the cover step, he would have turned directly into the bayonet possibly being killed instead of being grazed. [i hope i recalled this story correctly]


I think I have a video of KenpoJoe {Joe Rebelo} telling this story.  If I remember correctly, I thought he said the solider was Mr. Pick.  But I should check before saying that {oops, too late}.  But I did hear the same story.


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 23, 2005)

Mr. Pick credits his Kenpo with saving his life (pg 210 in the journey).  The NVA over run his troop and a NVA came up behind him and the moment Mr. Pick felt the bayonet touch his back he covered out and subsequently it was a bad day for that NVA.  

On a side note Mr. Pick is training 10th group at fort Carson CO.  He sent them over to Afghanistan and several of them got to use their Kenpo along with the Pick Tactical Knife (PTK).  

When I was deployed to Iraq I also took the PTK with me but thank goodness I didn't have to use it.

V/R

Rick English


----------



## bayonet (Dec 30, 2005)

Good for that SGT!!!!! The H2H I was taught in the Army Infantry was crap....I saw too many soldiers admitted to Madigan Army Medical Center because of the false knowledge they were given. Fortunately I found American Kenpo and have never looked back.....and I never went out looking for a challenge....challenges are everywhere..sooner or later you will meet your match.....unless some *****, ******** or **** **** tries their luck with me...till then.. thank you Mr. Parker....and JC..:asian:



(* Posted Edited for Racial and negative Cultural Slurs - Please refer to our rules on this issue. Rich Parsons - Martial Talk - Assistant Admin *)


----------



## hongkongfooey (Dec 30, 2005)

You gotta wonder what the MMA'ers would say about this. You can't get anymore real than actual combat.

HKF


----------



## still learning (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello, All soldiers learn hand to hand combat (basic training and AIT), many or some of them also like training in the martial arts.

It is better to shoot them first..before they get close to you....maybe that is why you do not hear so much about close combat?  

All martial arts training should be about warfare fighting...that is what we are preparing our selves for?  .....unless you are in it for the sport?

.....Hawaiian's have an art that is practice....bone breaking!.....and not for pigs at the luau.......Aloha






.


----------



## BlackIce (Dec 30, 2005)

Durring Desert Storm I used a variation of 5 Swords to disarm and subdue  an Iraqi POW who "forgot" to turn over all his weapons. The prisoner swung the blade in a haymaker type movement and I just reacted...... To Bayonet- please refrain from referring to Iraqis an "**** *****"! As a Veteran, an African American, and A Warrior... I find that statment Racist and Disrespectful to all people of ARAB Decent.



(* Edited for Racial and Cultural Slurs. Please next time just report the post in question using the red triangle with the "!" in it. No harm no foul - Thank you Rich Parsons Martial Talk Assistant Admin *)


----------



## Doc (Dec 31, 2005)

Ray said:
			
		

> I think I have a video of KenpoJoe {Joe Rebelo} telling this story.  If I remember correctly, I thought he said the solider was Mr. Pick.  But I should check before saying that {oops, too late}.  But I did hear the same story.


yeah I heard the story.


----------



## Doc (Dec 31, 2005)

bayonet said:
			
		

> Good for that SGT!!!!! The H2H I was taught in the Army Infantry was crap....I saw too many soldiers admitted to Madigan Army Medical Center because of the false knowledge they were given. Fortunately I found American Kenpo and have never looked back.....and I never went out looking for a challenge....challenges are everywhere..sooner or later you will meet your match.....unless some ****, ******** or **** **** tries their luck with me...till then.. thank you Mr. Parker....and JC..:asian:


*Racial slurs of anykind do not belong on MartialTalk!!!!!!!*

(* Edited for Racial and Cultural Slurs. Please next time just report the post in question using the red triangle with the "!" in it. No harm no foul - Thank you Rich Parsons Martial Talk Assistant Admin *)


----------



## MJS (Dec 31, 2005)

Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-MJS
-MT Moderator-

*In addition, please refrain from making racial comments on this forum. It is not the place for it!*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2005)

*
I edited out the Racial and Cultural Slurs.

Please refrain from their use and use the report to moderator when appropriate. 

Thank you

Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Assistant Admin
*


----------



## bayonet (Dec 31, 2005)

My sincere apology to anyone offended by my remarks. I am also a Veteran and in my unit these types of words were used by ALL soldiers to describe the enemy in a given country/region. These types of comments do not belong on MT and probably should remain in the Harmony church/Camp Darby AO.


----------



## Doc (Dec 31, 2005)

bayonet said:
			
		

> My sincere apology to anyone offended by my remarks. I am also a Veteran and in my unit these types of words were used by ALL soldiers to describe the enemy in a given country/region. These types of comments do not belong on MT and probably should remain in the Harmony church/Camp Darby AO.


Yeah, I know. Try sitting in the briefing room with a bunch of cops before patrol. No harm no foul.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 1, 2006)

bayonet said:
			
		

> My sincere apology to anyone offended by my remarks. I am also a Veteran and in my unit these types of words were used by ALL soldiers to describe the enemy in a given country/region. These types of comments do not belong on MT and probably should remain in the Harmony church/Camp Darby AO.



While I understand the psychology of how the military works to help the soldiers be able to perform the task they are required to do, and then later in life try to sleep at night. 

It is still not acceptable behaviour, and as you apologized  (* Thank you on behalf of myself *) I would also say no real harm no real foul. 

:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 1, 2006)

I think that the most important thing is that the soldier was able to utilize his MA training and stay safe.


----------



## Brad S. (Jan 1, 2006)

That soldier's name is Aaron Kentros.  He is a student of Lee Wedlake and I helped teach him.  Aaron spent 10 years in the military and spent lots of time leading his team in sweeping buildings.

He made a careful study of what worked for him and his men, and what did not work.  He reported that front kicks to the groin did not work while shin kicks to the thighs did.  They killed people with inward elbow strikes to the head.  Against knife attacks he said that grabbing the weapon arm and securing it at the hip worked (I think the armor helped with lots of techniques and such).  Aaron is a great student and adapted and trained his men to survive however he could.  

I hope that helps.


----------



## kevin kilroe (Jan 1, 2006)

Any more insights as to what worked and what didn't? It's good to know these things.

Kevin Kilroe


----------

